# Looking for a good endo in the Tulsa area



## Roadiesgal (Jul 3, 2012)

I am looking for a good endo in the Tulsa area. My PCP has no compassion or concern and is only interested in patient volume. hugs2

If anyone knows of a good endo in or around Tulsa it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

I know the feeling!
You can try a holistic doctor, try typing in compound pharmacies in____(your area) and on that page should be a list of doctors that provide natural thyroid meds.
Here are some I pulled up
Miller health
6135 S 90th E Avenue
Tulsa, OK 74133
Phone: 918-742-1996
website: http://www.drruthmiller.com

and honestly I think he might be the best, He's from the same institute that my new doctor is from and he's great so he must be too!
DR.Roadhouse
918) 481-2770 
http://www.tulsathyroidrelief.com/


----------



## BJM123 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi, I have been watching and reading these boards faithfully for a couple of years now when I found a walnut-sized (grew to near golf-ball sized) nodule. I too am from Tulsa, have not found an Endo I am happy with (just waited 4 months to get into my first one after finally having the nodule removed by a great ENT). My appt with that Endo went well until I got my labwork back, then her philosophy was disappointing to me, but that's a long story. I just joined these boards yesterday finally after reading your post, wanting to swap info if you're interested since we are both Tulsans. Maybe we can learn from each others' specifics around docs and save some time/money/stress ;-). I don't know how to do a personal message, as some on here refer to, but will try to figure that out later today.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BJM123 said:


> Hi, I have been watching and reading these boards faithfully for a couple of years now when I found a walnut-sized (grew to near golf-ball sized) nodule. I too am from Tulsa, have not found an Endo I am happy with (just waited 4 months to get into my first one after finally having the nodule removed by a great ENT). My appt with that Endo went well until I got my labwork back, then her philosophy was disappointing to me, but that's a long story. I just joined these boards yesterday finally after reading your post, wanting to swap info if you're interested since we are both Tulsans. Maybe we can learn from each others' specifics around docs and save some time/money/stress ;-). I don't know how to do a personal message, as some on here refer to, but will try to figure that out later today.


Just click on the poster's name you wish to PM and you will be off and running.


----------



## BJM123 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thx Andros!


----------

